# What Pier/Surf rod to buy



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

I received a Penn 650ssm reel for christmas this year and I am trying to figure a good rod to put this on, ANY SUGGESTIONS? I have about nineteen saltwater rods and reels now but HEY, 1more is needed, HAH! I would like a versatile rod for both surf and pier fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

check out Lamiglas Surf and Jetty series...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

just about anything from G. Loomis is good, but expensive also.


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Surf Rod*

I have a Tica 12' surf rod which is quite responsive yet not priced to bad about $85.00


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Tica's Are Nice And Priced Right...try The Market Place. There Are Some Good People And Awesome Gear On There. I'm Sure You Will Get Plenty Of Knowledgeable Answers.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Tsunami or OM


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally I would stick with an 8' rod and make a pier and jetty outfit out of it. That reel isn't going to cast a country mile on any rod. Save the big guns for a reel known for it's casting qualities.


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

sinker man said:


> Personally I would stick with an 8' rod and make a pier and jetty outfit out of it. That reel isn't going to cast a country mile on any rod. Save the big guns for a reel known for it's casting qualities.


I was considering the 650ssm for a surf setup....what would be a good reel in the same price range that *would* cast well for the surf?
Thanks.

Ed


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

try a diawa emcast, 59.99 and i heard they cast a country mile


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> try a diawa emcast, 59.99 and i heard they cast a country mile


That's a lot less expensive than the Emblem Pro, that's for sure! 

Below is a link to a Daiwa® Emcast® Plus/Ocean Master™ Surf Rod and Reel Combo. I'm looking at the 5000 model reel with either the 10' or 9' rod. I'd like to have the 10-footer but I'm not sure how the 4-8oz lure specification of the 10-footer would work with only 2-3 ounces of lead. ????

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53015_151003005_151000000_151003000_151-3-5

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

try these combos packages

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/KTFSH003.htm

http://www.boatersworld.com/product...6503;cifishing;cirod-reel-combo;cisurf-combos


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Take a look at Tommy Farmers web page and you will see some very nice surf rods that he is selling. Tell him Bill Thomas sent you. That should really help, LOL. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

willyrobt said:


> Take a look at Tommy Farmers web page and you will see some very nice surf rods that he is selling. Tell him Bill Thomas sent you. That should really help, LOL. Have a great day/week.
> V/R
> Bill Thomas


 
Waayyyyy outta my league!!!

I'm scared my ISP is gonna raise my rates just 'cause I looked!:redface: 
Ed


----------

